# Completed the Super Ikonta collection!



## Mitica100 (Mar 3, 2010)

I finally got the "C" model of the Super Ikonta (Zeiss). I had the "A" and the "B" and now the "C" completes the Super Ikonta collection.







The "C"  (6x9)







The "B"  (6x6)







The "A"   (6x4.5)


----------



## thebeatles (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats! :thumbup:  Nice collection you have there.


----------



## compur (Mar 3, 2010)

Glückwünsche! 

Schöne Kameras!


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 3, 2010)

Danke!


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, the 'bad boy' arrived today! I discovered that it was made in 1934, it came with the original leather pouch embossed ZEISS, the original Instruction Book (in English though) and, tucked inside the folding bed, the original flex shutter release, also marked ZEISS. Took it apart, cleaned it and put it back together, it looks like it left the factory a few months ago! Quite a little jewel!

Photos will follow when time is not going to be a luxury for me...


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 17, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 18, 2010)

OK, some pictures now...

I took the 'bad boy' for a romp at the Vulture Mine with some BW film. I'll develop and post soon.


----------



## guydogg (Apr 10, 2010)

That's a beautiful collection, very envious.


----------



## Dallmeyer (Apr 10, 2010)

Wonderful cameras  Mitica! I'll like to see the b&w pictures from that roll.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 11, 2010)

Dallmeyer said:


> Wonderful cameras  Mitica! I'll like to see the b&w pictures from that roll.



Thanks. I still have a few frames left, I will shoot this coming week.


----------



## jbylake (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm not jealous..nope..not one iota, Mitica dude..no envy here..nope don't care at all..A-B-C..huh..who cares...might as well be 1-2-3, la de do dah day...nope..not impressed at all...

J.

Yep..see if I care...:mrgreen:


----------

